# CUBE AMS WLS Erfahrungen



## bernd e (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
leider hat die SuFu nichts bis nicht viel gebracht.

Wie sind den die Erfahrungen mit der WLS von Cube (es sollten doch einige verkauft sein  )? 
Kommen die Frauen besser zurecht als mit den "alten" MTB´s, als sie noch Herren-MTB´s fahren mußten (Geometrie, Ergonomie)?

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## GoodGrizz (23. Mai 2008)

Servus Bernd,

eine Freundin hat sich erst vor kurzem ein AMS WLS Pro geschnappt und ist hellauf begeistert. Sie ist klein, brauchte ein 15" Bike mit sehr guter Ausstattung und bewährtem Rahmen et voila: Da stand das CUBE.

Sie fährt viel besser damit, als mit ihrem alten Hardtail, traut sich mehr zu, und versucht sich an immer schwierigeren Teilabschnitten.  

Fazit: Super Radl mit super Ausstattung zu einem noch fairen Preis macht das Mädel glücklich. (Mädchen-Bikes sind offensichtlich aufgrund der geringen Stückzahlen doch noch immer 100-200 EUR teurer, als die vergleichbaren "Normal-Bikes". Doch wie immer kann man mit dem Händler das ein oder andere Zubehör on top aushandeln). 

Braucht Dein Mädel noch mehr Argumente?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverstein (23. Mai 2008)

Ist zwar kein WLS AMS, aber meine Freundin hat sich vor ein paar Wochen dieses Bike in 15" gekauft:







Sie kommt damit super zurecht und ist absolut begeistert. Einziger Kritkpunkt wäre vielleicht, wenn man denn einen Suchen wollte, dass sich der weiße Sattel relativ schnell verfärbt hat... aber dessen sollte man sich eh bewußt sein


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Mai 2008)

silverstein schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein WLS AMS, aber meine Freundin hat sich vor ein paar Wochen dieses Bike in 15" gekauft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An gewissen Tagen sollte Sie eben nicht fahren...


----------



## GoodGrizz (23. Mai 2008)

Beim AMS WLS in 15" gibt es noch einen echten Nachteil (das betrifft aber nur das 15" Bike):
Es passt keine Trinkflasche mehr ins Rahmendreieck.
Zwar sind am Unterrohr die Schräubchen für den Flaschenhalter,
aber das ist wohl eher ein Scherz...

Auch einen weißen Sattel hätte frau beim Kauf tauschen können...


----------



## silverstein (23. Mai 2008)

ch666666 schrieb:


> An gewissen Tagen sollte Sie eben nicht fahren...



hehe ^^



GoodGrizz schrieb:


> Beim AMS WLS in 15" gibt es noch einen echten Nachteil (das betrifft aber nur das 15" Bike):
> Es passt keine Trinkflasche mehr ins Rahmendreieck.
> Zwar sind am Unterrohr die Schräubchen für den Flaschenhalter,
> aber das ist wohl eher ein Scherz...
> ...



Logo hätte sie den tauschen können, aber sie wollte ja den weißen haben weils so gut paßt bzw. paßte... Frauen halt  
Oh das mit der Flasche am 15er WLS AMS ist ja nicht so dolle... also bei dem 15" WLS ACCESS COMP kann da auf jeden Fall eine Flasche untergebracht werden.


----------



## bernd e (23. Mai 2008)

GoodGrizz schrieb:


> Beim AMS WLS in 15" gibt es noch einen echten Nachteil (das betrifft aber nur das 15" Bike):
> Es passt keine Trinkflasche mehr ins Rahmendreieck.
> Zwar sind am Unterrohr die Schräubchen für den Flaschenhalter,
> aber das ist wohl eher ein Scherz...




Würde ein Flaschenhalter für seitliches einstecken gehen? Oder ist der Rahmen für eine Flasche zu kurz?

@All: Danke für die Infos!!!


----------



## kal-el (24. Mai 2008)

hallo,

ich habe gestern beide Versionen Probe gefahren...
das kürzere Oberrohr ist  tatsächlich sehr angenehm zu fahren, ABER:
bei den Herren-MTB findet man auch welche mit geringen Oberrohrwerten, z.B. die ASX von Ghost.
Beim Fahren merkt man keinen Unterschied, ob man das ASX oder das entsprechende Damen-Fully von cube unter dem Hintern hat....
auch sind die Bikes oft zu klein, d.h. bei 17" ist Schluss, schade.
was ich aber nicht verstehe....
mein altes MTB ist nun mind. 15 Jahre alt - und eine Damenversion (geschenkt bekommen).

Was ist denn nun so neu an den neuen Bikes????

ein weiblicher kal-el


----------



## GoodGrizz (26. Mai 2008)

Bernd: Beim 15" Bike passt tatsächlich gar keine Flasche (auch keine kleine und auch nicht mit seitlichem Flaschenhalter) mehr rein. 
Das Rahmendreieck wird bei der kleinen Rahmengröße einfach zu klein.
Und dann ist da ja auch noch der Dämpfer, die Anlenkung und die Befestigung... (allerdings ein sehr schöner RP23!)

Aber es gibt ja schöne kleine Trinkrucksäcke, Problem gelöst.
Oder Du hast einfach eine zweite Flasche "für Sie" dabei...  

Kal-el: Wenn Du ein größeres Bike, als ein 17" Bike fahren kannst, dann brauchst Du aus meiner Sicht tatsächlich kein Ladybike. 
So Deine Beinlänge in einem "normalen" Verhältnis zur Rumpflänge steht,
kannst Du natürlich ohne Probleme einen normalen Rahmen fahren und die Mehrkosten für ein Ladybike in Austattung stecken.

Doch oft ist es bei den Mädchen halt so, dass entweder die Oberkörperlänge im Verhältnis zur Schrittlänge arg differiert 
(also ein kurzes Oberrohr sehr angenehm ist) oder die Mädels einfach insgesamt kleiner sind 
und das Radl gar nicht größer sein sollte. Vor allem nicht, wenn frau auch technische Sachen fahren will (dann sind auch 170er Kurbeln sehr schön...)

Und dann sind Mädchen-Bikes manchmal halt auch optisch ein bißchen weniger martialisch usw...

Neu ist daran gar nichts. Höchstens die Erkenntnis...


----------



## GoodGrizz (3. Juni 2008)

@bernd: 
Hast Du alle Infos oder noch weitere Fragen zum WLS Pro?
Schon Probefahrt gemacht? Würde mich interessieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## kal-el (3. Juni 2008)

@goodgrizz

weil Du gerade wieder hier bist 

Du schreibst - und alle anderen auch - dass die MTBs für die Damen schlechter ausgestattet sind bei gleichem Preis.

Jetzt bin ich Anfänger bzw. nur beim Surfen radbewandert, habe aber in letzter Zeit viel verglichen.

Ich habe mir gestern ein Cube XMS bestellt, neue Version, kostet normalerweise 1200.- , ich bekomme es für 1000.-

Model XMS 
Rahmen Alu Superlite 7005 double butted FSP 4-Link-System 
Größe 16", 18", 20", 22" 
Farbe Blackfire 
Gabel Rock Shox Recon SL, 100mm, PopLoc, TurnKey, Lockout 
Dämpfer Suntour Epicon, Lockout, 165mm Einbaulänge 
Steuersatz Ritchey Logic OE semi-integriert 
Vorbau Ritchey OE 
Lenker Ritchey OE 
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT Shadow 
Umwerfer Shimano Deore LX 
Schalthebel Shimano Deore Rapidfire-Plus 
Bremsanlage Hayes Stroker Ryde, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm) 
Kurbelgarnitur Shimano M532, 44x32x22Z., 175mm 
Kassette Shimano HG50 11-32Z., 9-fach 
Kette Shimano HG53 
Felgen Alex EN24 
Naben Shimano Disc M525 
Reifen Schwalbe VR: Nobby Nic TC/HR: Racing Ralph TC 2.25 
Pedale Fasten Alu 
Sattel Scape Active 4 
Sattelstütze Scape Light 
Gewicht 13,4kg 




Analog dazu wären an Damenmodelle interessant;
ein 1200.- Damen-Ghost

Modell Miss RT 5100 
Rahmen 7005 T6 DB MSC SCL 
Vorbau GID 
Gabel RST First Air LO 
Steuersatz Ritchey 
Lenker GID, 580 mm 
Pedale GHOST light 
Sattelstütze GID 31.4 mm 
Sattel GHOST VL 4045 women 
Schaltwerk Shimano XT 
Umwerfer Shimano XT 
Schalthebel Shimano LX SL 
Bremshebel Avid FR 5 
Innenlager Shimano Octalink 
Kurbelsatz Shimano 521 Octalink 
Bremsen Avid Single Digit 5 
Reifen v. Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evolution 
Reifen h. Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evolution 
Felgen Mavic XM 117 
Speichen DT Swiss 1,8 
Naben Shimano LX 
Kassette Shimanon Deore 
Federelement X-Fusion 02 RPV GCS 
Federweg v. 100 mm 
Federweg h. 100 mm 
Rahmenhöhen 40,44,48 cm 
Farben spring green/white 
Gewicht 12,2 Kg 

WAS GENAU ist nun beim Herrenrad besser?
Umwerfer und Schalthebel sind beim Ghost besser; auch ist es leichter. Allerdings lese ich nichts von einem Dämpfer, sondern nur von einem Federelement.... was wohl die mechanische Variante ist? Hatte ich ehrlich gesagt vorher noch nie so bemerkt....
und die Gabel vom XMS ist auch besser? Wiegt das den Umwerfer und sonstige Kleinigkeiten auf?
Ist es nicht eher so, dass die Schwerpunkte anders sein und vielleicht auch herstellerbedingt?
Wie gesagt:
ich habe da wenig Ahnung....
kal-el


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoodGrizz (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo kala-el,

nun, ich habe nicht gesagt, dass Mädchen-Räder grundsätzlich schlechter ausgestattet sind. 
Ich sprach davon, dass die Mädchenbikes bei gleich guter Ausstattung ein wenig 
teurer sind, als die normalen Räder. Woher das kommt, 
kann ich mir nicht erklären. Die Hersteller jedenfalls argumentieren 
immer mit den geringen Stückzahlen. Aber das ist ein relativ laues 
Argument...

Übrigens: Das CUBE XMS ist *KEIN* Ladybike!!!!! Wer hat dir erzählt, das wäre eines?

Die Ausstattungen der beiden Räder sind einigermaßen solide, aber
nicht wirklich toll. 
Da wiegt leider gar nichts das andere auf, denn so ziemlich alle Teile 
sind eben absolute Basisteile. Ja, die Gabel des CUBE XMS ist normalerweise und 
bei guter Einstellung klar besser, als die RST.

Ein paar Hunderter mehr und Du hättest ein wirklich gutes Radl mit sehr guten Teilen drauf,
an denen Du wirklich sehr lange sehr viel Freude hättest.
*(wie eben beim AMS WLS PRO, da stimmt alles)*
Vor allem, wenn Du noch etwas gewartet hättest, bis die Midseason-Bikes da sind.

Sorry for that message.
Aber vielleicht kannst Du ja noch was machen...?!





Liebe Grüße


----------



## GoodGrizz (4. Juni 2008)

kal-el,

habs grade noch gesehen: 

Nein, Du hast nicht behauptet, dass das XMS ein Ladybike ist. Warum solltest Du Dir auch eines kaufen, 
wenn Dir ein 17" Rahmen schon eher zu klein ist.

Alles andere trifft leider weiterhin zu.

Tip von mir:
Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, ein CUBE AMS Limited zu bekommen.
Das sind Sondermodelle von CUBE und im Sortiment bestimmter Händler
zu finden. Die sind i.d.R. sehr viel besser ausgestattet, als die Serienbikes.
Sprich mit Deinem Händler oder schau Dich noch mal wo anders um.


----------



## kal-el (4. Juni 2008)

hi,

das AMS LTD hat eine komplette XT-Ausstattung, richtig, ist aber im Vergleich zu einem richtigen AMS dergestalt im Nachteil, dass ein XMS-Rahmen verbaut wurde.
Dafür kostet es dann im Vergleich zum Comp 200.- mehr.
kal-el


----------



## GoodGrizz (4. Juni 2008)

Sorry, kal-el, 

ich fürchte, Du beginnst damit, hier Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen.

Was willst Du denn nun? Ein AMS oder ein XMS oder ein Comp oder ein Limited? 
Und dass die wesentlich bessere Ausstattung (gerade im Hinblick auf Gabel und Dämpfer) 
auch mehr Geld kostet, das müssen wir hier nicht wirklich diskutieren, oder?

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## kal-el (4. Juni 2008)

hallo,

ich wollte nur sagen, dass der Rahmen der gleiche ist wie der bei dem weitaus billigeren Rad und der Rahmen ist aufgrund der Geometrie das für mich ausschlaggebende Bauteil.

Ob ich LX, XT, eine Rock Shox oder einen Suntour fahre, spielt für mich eine untergeordnete Bedeutung, da ich die Unterschiede in meinen Einsatzbereichen beim Fahren nicht erkennen kann. Wichtig sind für mich der Rahmen und natürlich denke ich an das Gewicht.
Da 
- der Comp-Rahmen die gleiche Geometrie wie das XMS 2008 besitzt, 
- das XMS den 2007er Comp-Rahmen hat und letztendlich 
- das LTD ebenfalls einen XMS-Rahmen besitzt, sind die drei Räder für meinen Einsatzbereich für mich durchaus vergleichbar 

wie gesagt: die Anbauteile spielen für mich in dieser  Klasse, die einen Mindeststandard garantiert, eine untergeordnete Rolle. Material weit über einem gewissen Qualitätsanspruch zu kaufen wäre in meinem Fall ein klarer Fall von Materialverschwendung.

Generell habe ich mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht;
die Planungszeit betrug schon mehrere Monate bis ich mir darüber im Klaren war, was für mich wichtig ist.
kal-el


----------



## GoodGrizz (5. Juni 2008)

Servus noch mal,

na, dann ist ja alles gut und Du hast Dein Traum-Rad gefunden!  

Und wenn die Qualität der Anbauteile bei Dir keine so große Rolle spielt, 
dann ist ja alles doppelt in Ordnung.   

Ich wollte Dir auch nicht zu nahe treten. 
Fand nur die Argumentation recht seltsam. 

Die AMS Rahmen sehen alle ähnlich - ja, gleich - aus, sind jedoch 
in der Alulegierung und der Verarbeitung (Stichwort double- und triple-butted) unterschiedlich. 
Außerdem im Lackauftrag vs. Anodisierung der Oberfläche. 

Ob man das beim Fahren merkt? Ja, deutlich. Am Gewicht, an der Steifigkeit, 
Laufruhe und Haltbarkeit (auch der Anbauteile). 
Allerdings kommt es hier schon wieder - wie so oft - eben 
auf den Einsatz- und Tempobereich an...

Also nix für ungut und viel Spass mit Deinem neuen XMS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HimmelundHölle (5. Juni 2008)

Ich habe heute ein AMS WLS Comp 17" für meine Süße gekauft, von 1499 auf 1325 runterhandeln können und die Stinktieranimation (Reifen) gegen Nobbie Nic tauschen lassen. Morgen stellen wir die Dämpfer ein und dann kommen die ersten Proberunden. Werde berichten. Vorab schon mal: Schönes Bike, alles sauber verarbeitet und reizt zum Losfahren.


----------

